# cook and love with great abandon



## jim58place

I am in need of translation for this phrase which i intend to install in kitchen. ciao e grazie


----------



## Elisa68

Welcome. 

_Cucina e ama con grande disinvoltura._

I am not sure of the translation of _abandon_ though.


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Welcome.
> 
> _Cucina e ama con grande disinvoltura._
> 
> I am not sure of the translation of _abandon_ though.


uninhibitedness, impulsivity.


----------



## Elisa68

Maybe:
..con grande passione?


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Maybe:
> ..con grande passione?


Yes. Also, I looked in Garzanti and got effusione. Any good?


----------



## emma1968

lsp said:
			
		

> Yes. Also, I looked in Garzanti and got effusione. Any good?



In questo contesto però "effusione" non suona bene.
"Cucina e ama con passione" come Elisa ha suggerito, secondo me è la migliore.


----------



## DAH

Cucina e ama con grosso abbandono.


----------



## emma1968

DAH said:
			
		

> Cucina e ama con grosso abbandono.



Non è molto poetica Dah.


----------



## DAH

Great abandon in English is not so poetic either, but it does express an intention to not hold back or to be uninhibited or to not censor one's words or actions, i.e., "to let it all hang-out." Che ne pensi?


----------



## emma1968

DAH said:
			
		

> Great abandon in English is not so poetic either, but it does express an intention to not hold back or to be uninhibited or to not censor one's words or actions, i.e., "to let it all hang-out." Che ne pensi?




Poesia a parte....
Per me potrebbe andar bene per il verbo "amare" ma non per il verbo "cucinare".
Uno può dire, ama con passione, senza inibizioni, con totale abbandono, con trasporto ecc...
Tutto questo non è abbinabile al cucinare, tranne secondo me la passione.
But you know, it might just be me!


----------



## lsp

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Poesia a parte....
> Per me potrebbe andar bene per il verbo "amare" ma non per il verbo "cucinare".
> Uno può dire, ama con passione, senza inibizioni, con totale abbandono, con trasporto ecc...
> Tutto questo non è abbinabile al cucinare, tranne secondo me la passione.
> But you know, it might just be me!


Generally, the same can be said for the English, but we tend to allow ourselves to borrow figures of speech to new categories, like moving "abandon" into the kitchen!


----------



## uinni

lsp said:
			
		

> Generally, the same can be said for the English, but we tend to allow ourselves to borrow figures of speech to new categories, like moving "abandon" into the kitchen!


 
C'è anche "profusione", che potrebbe accontentare tutti  

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> C'è anche "profusione", che potrebbe accontentare tutti
> 
> Uinni


That seems to capture "abandon" the best so far in my opinion.

P.S. Would you be able to use the word _sfrenatamente_ in this context?


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> That seems to capture "abandon" the best so far in my opinion.
> 
> P.S. Would you be able to use the word _sfrenatamente_ in this context?


 
In my opinion "trasporto" is the best translation of "abandon" in this context  (while "profusione" conveys sort of a "zeal & love" in doing something)

Sfrenatamente is used to express an "unbridled" attitude.

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> In my opinion "trasporto" is the best translation of "abandon" in this context  (while "profusione" conveys sort of a "zeal & love" in doing something)
> 
> Sfrenatamente is used to express an "unbridled" attitude.
> 
> Uinni


Thanks uinni. _Abandon_ is a little more contained than _unbridled._


----------



## emma1968

uinni said:
			
		

> C'è anche "profusione", che potrebbe accontentare tutti
> 
> Uinni




Io non attaccherei mai in cucina una targhetta con su scritto " cucina e ama  con profusione"


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Io non attaccherei mai in cucina una targhetta con su scritto " cucina e ama con profusione"


 
Ah; non ci son più le donne di una volta!!!  

Uinni


----------



## emma1968

Non dare retta a loro Jim, non scrivere assolutamente "cucina con trasporto"

Sembra più uno slogan pubblicitario in cui ti propongono  una cucina completa  ad un prezzo in cui è compreso anche il prezzo per portartela a casa.


Edit: I just bring to my mind another nice expression that you could use "Cucina e ama alla follia"


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Non dare retta a loro Jim, non scrivere assolutamente "cucina con trasporto"
> 
> Sembra più uno slogan pubblicitario in cui ti propongono una cucina completa ad un prezzo in cui è compreso anche il prezzo per portartela a casa.


 
E' vero; però l'aggiungere l'"ama" tra cucina e trasporto fa davvero la magia di definire univocamente (e correttamente  ) la semantica.
Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> In my opinion "trasporto" is the best translation of "abandon" in this context  (while "profusione" conveys sort of a "zeal & love" in doing something)
> 
> Sfrenatamente is used to express an "unbridled" attitude.
> 
> Uinni


_Trasporto_ according to Paravia is translated as _passion. Profusione_ is translated as _abundantly _or _lavishly _which is why I thought it would fit better_._ _To do something with abandon_ means _to do something without restraint or control._


----------



## emma1968

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _Trasporto_ according to Paravia is translated as _passion. Profusione_ is translated as _abundantly _or _lavishly _which is why I thought it would fit better_._ _To do something with abandon_ means _to do something without restraint or control._





Also the passion has you do things without control, hasn't it?


----------



## You little ripper!

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Also the passion has you do things without control, hasn't it?


To do something _with abandon_ can mean to do it with_ enthusiasm _but is not the main meaning of the word.


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> To do something _with abandon_ can mean to do it with_ enthusiasm _but is not the main meaning of the word.


The same is in Italian. And in that case also: trasporto = abbandono.
(but "abbandono" is too melodrammatic to be written on a kitchen writing  ).

Uinni


----------



## emma1968

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> To do something _with abandon_ can mean to do it with_ enthusiasm _but is not the main meaning of the word.


 Perché non tradurla con  "Cucina e ama con entusiasmo" che suonerebbe bene per entrambi i verbi?


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Perché non tradurla con "Cucina e ama con entusiasmo" che suonerebbe bene per entrambi i verbi?


 
Perché "trasporto" è più intenso di "entusiasmo": c'è appunto un abbandono al sentimento/azione.

(ah; non ci sono più le donne di una volta! BIS  )
Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Perché non tradurla con  "Cucina e ama con entusiasmo" che suonerebbe bene per entrambi i verbi?


_Entusiasmo_ doesn't convey the 'uninhibited nature' of _abandon_.


----------



## emma1968

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _Entusiasmo_ doesn't convey the 'uninhibited nature' of _abandon_.



Allora senti, io resterei ferma sulla "passione".
"Cucina e ama con passione."


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Allora senti, io resterei ferma sulla "passione".
> "Cucina e ama con passione."


 
La passione non implica necessariamente l'abbandono che c'è nel trasporto (ma piuttosto la profusione di sentimento)  

Ho come l'impressione che vi stiamo facendo la punta...

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Allora senti, io resterei ferma sulla "passione".
> "Cucina e ama con passione."


_Passione_ doesn't convey the 'uninhibited nature' of _abandon_ either Emma.


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _Passione_ doesn't convey the 'uninhibited nature' of _abandon_ either Emma.


 
Ma insomma, Charles. La smetti di ripetere in inglese quello che ho appena detto? (j/k, of course! ).

Uinni


----------



## emma1968

uinni said:
			
		

> Perché "trasporto" è più intenso di "entusiasmo": c'è appunto un abbandono al sentimento/azione.
> 
> (ah; non ci sono più le donne di una volta! BIS  )
> Uinni




Sì hai ragione.

P.S. Non è vero ci sono e come!!!! La prima te l'ho passata ma il BIS no!


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Ma insomma, Charles. La smetti di ripetere in inglese quello che ho appena detto? (j/k, of course! ).
> 
> Uinni


Sorry uinni, but I didn't see your post. Aside from which I didn't understand a word of it since it was written in Italian!


----------



## emma1968

Allora visto che siete tanto bravi a bocciarmi tutto, fate voi la giusta traduzione tanto non lo devo mica attaccare io il cartello in cucina!


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Allora visto che siete tanto bravi a bocciarmi tutto, fate voi la giusta traduzione tanto non lo devo mica attaccare io il cartello in cucina!


Brava; brava. Prima lancia il sasso e poi nascondi la mano!
Senza interlocutorio non nasce niente di serio.

(mi sa che i mod's ci casseranno 'sti ultimi post).

Uinni


----------



## emma1968

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Sorry uinni, but I didn't see your post. Aside from which I didn't understand a word of it since it was written in Italian!
> *
> Liar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






Non ti scusare Charles, per me è utile !!!


----------



## Manuel_M

Cucina e ama con spontaneità???


----------



## emma1968

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Cucina e ama con spontaneità???



Neanche la spontaneità ha la disinibizione del trasporto e dell'abbandono!


----------



## uinni

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Cucina e ama con spontaneità???


Mavalà!  

Uinni


----------



## uinni

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Neanche la spontaneita ha la disinibizione del trasporto!


I see you learned your lesson well  
(neanche Pavlov in persona avrebbe saputo far di meglio!)

Uinni


----------



## emma1968

uinni said:
			
		

> I see you learned your lesson well
> (neanche Pavlov in persona avrebbe saputo far di meglio!)
> 
> Uinni


Beh sai com'è, se non puoi  combatterli, alleati con loro!!!!

B T W . Indeed, I'm a fast good learner!


----------



## IndigoBlue

Sottoscrivo passione. Assolutamente. La passione è disinibita. La passione travolge corpo, logica ed emozioni. Entusiasmo può andare bene in cucina - magari si fa da mangiare con gli amici - ma l'amore? Se ne può essere entusiasti da adolescenti, poi si diventa più profondi.. e allora arriva la passione.


----------



## Lorena1970

"_Cucina e ama con totale abbandono_"

Mi sembra non fosse stata ancora suggerita (se non mi è sfuggita), e leggendo il thread forse è più aderente all'originale, per quanto a me piaccia molto "Cucina e ama con grande passione", che però pare, da alcune opinioni, non cogliere a pieno il senso di "great abandon"...


----------



## Nunou

_Con ardore_ è già stato suggerito? Mi sono un po' persa tra i vari post....


----------



## You little ripper!

Lorena1970 said:


> "_Cucina e ama con totale abbandono_"
> 
> Mi sembra non fosse stata ancora suggerita (se non mi è sfuggita), e leggendo il thread forse è più aderente all'originale, per quanto a me piaccia molto "Cucina e ama con grande passione", che però pare, da alcune opinioni, non cogliere a pieno il senso di "great abandon"...




'Abbandono' was suggested in Post # 7, but I prefer this version.


----------



## Lorena1970

Charles Costante said:


> 'Abbandono' was suggested in Post # 7, but I prefer this version.



Thanks Charles: yes, I saw the previous version but the different adjective - "totale" rather than "grande"-  changes quite a lot the sound of the Italian sentence. And let me say that "_totale abbandono_" came to my mind after carefully reading your various replays/suggestions.


----------



## luway

Lorena1970 said:


> "_Cucina e ama con totale abbandono_"



Anch'io preferisco questa tua, con 'abbandono' e 'totale' al posto di 'grande' 

Un'alternativa (ma non letterale nel tradurla) a cui ho pensato mentre leggevo il tutto era: "In cucina e in amore, abbandonati", perché mi piace quell'_abbandonati_ finale, ma 'in cucina' suona , allora potrebbe essere "Quando cucini e quando ami, abbandonati", ma è lunghetta... Così, il mio sì è per questa di Lorena


----------



## Bella63

Lorena1970 said:


> *"Cucina e ama con totale abbandono"
> *
> Mi sembra non fosse stata ancora suggerita (se non mi è sfuggita), e leggendo il thread forse è più aderente all'originale, per quanto a me piaccia molto "Cucina e ama con grande passione", che però pare, da alcune opinioni, non cogliere a pieno il senso di "great abandon"...



Assolutamente si!


----------

